

But I Have A Family. And A Mercedes. - mindcrime
http://triangletechtalk.com/1/2013/02/but-i-have-a-family-and-a-mercedes

======
mindcrime
The author of this piece is a friend, and I get where he's coming from. But
there's one bit in this that rubs me the wrong way, and that's the implication
that "later in life" founders magically lack "commitment and passion" somehow,
relative to younger founders.

I'll go back to what I said before[1] and contend that - for some, if not most
of us - older founders are likely to be _more_ committed and passionate,
because we have the "running out of time" mentality.

I also reject the notion that you aren't committed to a startup just because
you haven't quit your dayjob yet. I still work, but anybody who has followed
the history of Fogbeam Labs for the past 2+ years would be crazy to suggest
that I'm not committed to this. The simple truth is, I have to pay my rent and
put food on the table while we bootstrap this thing. Although, in my case,
it's not like I am driving a Mercedes or living in a big fancy house or
anything.

If anything, the very reason I'm still single and childless at (almost) 40, is
because I've spent my entire life to this point, relentlessly focused on
getting here, to the point of being able to do a startup, and putting myself
in a position to have a shot at making it big. Now maybe I'm weird (OK, I know
I am), but this "later in life" founder will challenge anyone's level of
commitment and passion.

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5203830>

